# Carrabelle Wade Fishing



## Georgia27 (Jul 27, 2011)

My friend caught this 32" redfish wadefishin in carrabelle.  He caught a 26 1/2 inch yesterday.  We fish these grounds alot and we dont usually end up with a red.... guess it pays off to stay and fish through the rainy weather.....probably just luck,,..... j/k     nice fish tim!!


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 27, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice red!


----------



## Mac (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats,  nice fish


----------



## blindhog (Aug 12, 2011)

Were y'all just off 98?


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yeah! Nice one. Can't wait to get back there and wet a line.


----------



## diamondback (Aug 13, 2011)

we dont wade out there anymore.especially this time of year.been run out more that once by toothy critters .after one cut my daughters 24 inch red in half I said that was enough.now we use kayaks and put fish in the coolers ,not on stringers


----------



## 56willysnut (Aug 16, 2011)

diamondback said:


> been run out more that once by toothy critters .after one cut my daughters 24 inch red in half I said that was enough.now we use kayaks and put fish in the coolers ,not on stringers



...over in Alligator Harbor large tigers are being caught on long lines put out by researchers. reported by the kayakers over on the forgotten coast kayak anglers forum.


----------

